# M&G Model 204 .125 Special Peashooter



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Been wanting to do this for a long while now and with ECST coming up, I decided to really push to finish another master show slingshot frame. Inspired by classic revolvers and peashooters alike, I present the *M&G Model 204 .125 special* (saves me room to make a Magnum )

M&G is, well, Metro Grade, 204 is my area code and .125 is the caliber (diameter of the chamber bore).

I started with a double 1/4" OTT Tapped Tab Tyton aluminum core and laminated them together with a black liner in the middle. From there I carefully added machined details commonly found on revolvers, radius surface milling, 'barrel' ridges and hammer and trigger details. The scales are made from 1/8" textured ABS, which is quickly becoming my favourite scale material fitted with 3/16 barrel screws and a walnut makers mark. The final piece is a 5/8 machined revolver mechanism with a brass rim fire style blank, one shot left. The electroplated 1/4-20 thumb screws used to attach the tabs to the frame suit the style very much.

I still have a few details left to add but it's a serviceable frame.

Looking forward to shooting this at ECST.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Extremely nice frame! That attention to detail, WOW!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That's so cool! You really did capture the revolver vibe. I love the hammer like details and the grooves down the forks. Can't waitto see it in person at ECST.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper ball man. way to envision and execute an artistic dream! reminds me of my colt 70 series.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Eric are you a robot?! You are the Terminator  you are seriously a machine. Wow what a shooter. I'm speechless. IMO.... congrats on SSOTM!!!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I take my hat off to you!

All the best to you both!

Luke


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is really cool.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is awesome! Great piece!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Au t of this world!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Museum quality and design!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Is this Dirty Eric??? SUPER COOL CONCEPT!!!!! are you putting tabs on it?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

*OUTSTANDING !*


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This is functional slingshot art!!!!      Still has my hart all twitter patted!      Way to go!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing!! Every time you post something new my wife yells - No!! Another I have to have it!!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is super awesome!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its screaming for a fold out blade to go with the look of the handle and that rotary clip needs to be a .177 b.b. dispenser. im liking the overall concept of it.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Made a custom fitted case for it, because every precision firearm should have one.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

DUDE!!!! that's a nice touch!!!

I think It would look more cool if you add some steel ammo in the case:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BAT said:


> DUDE!!!! that's a nice touch!!!
> 
> I think It would look more cool if you add some steel ammo in the case:


I need a slightly bigger case then. And some stiffer foam


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This shooter is remarkable! A great idea combined with excellent craftsmanship oftentimes ends in dramatic results. Hats off sir! I got dibs on the SSOTM nomination!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> This shooter is remarkable! A great idea combined with excellent craftsmanship oftentimes ends in dramatic results. Hats off sir! I got dibs on the SSOTM nomination!!!


You are too kind Matt! It was a labour of love and intense interest, funny thing is that I've never actually even held a revolver, just rifles, and even then, for a very brief period of time.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I sure would like to see your take on pistol themed starship. Ya know, when you get some time!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I sure would like to see your take on pistol themed starship. Ya know, when you get some time!


For some reason starships don't really make me excited, it would actually be TOO much like a real firearm.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Then how about a unique sling bow ?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Then how about a unique sling bow ?


Again, doesn't get my fancy.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Forgot to add this. Stamped the make and model


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE!!!! that's a nice touch!!!
> ...


Actually I was thinking of something like this:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BAT said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > BAT said:
> ...


Yah, I know what you mean but this foam is pretty soft, I would want to put a slot for an extra set of bands.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Did some modding. Pulled the revolver mechanism off and made it spin.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome mate!


----------



## natydred (Jul 13, 2013)

Very cool Metro! Looking at the revolver mech you could make an ammo holder out of that design. Make it where when turned it would dispense ammo. You could make a channel on the underside of the revolver mech that would interact with a raised area on the frame of the slingshot that would force the ammo out of the ammo chambers when turned. You could use rare earth magnets to keep the ammo in the revolver mech until it passed the chamber that had the ammo ejecting area. I can draw up something if you would like. Sorry had one of those light bulb moments. Anyways keep up the master craftsmanship as always.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

A year later and literally the day before ECST (AGAIN) I complete this project by dropping in the metal makers mark.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The metal makers mark really finishes that off nicely!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks stylin'..I like how you placed it contrarywise..


----------

